# How much is too much?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

The threads I've seen around here so far [including my own] were about the lack of self-confidence.
Now, I'm interested in men's opinion about the "*too much *self-confidence". 
Do you like girls with with too much or normal self-confidence?
Does too much of it turn you off?
When is it too much for you? 

I have a guy friend whose gf always tells him "oh well, any man would do it for me, not just you".
What a b*tch! She's so full of herself that she forgets to be thankful.

EDIT: Please answer to the questions above.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> The threads I've seen around here so far [including my own] were about the lack of self-confidence.
> Now, I'm interested in men's opinion about the "*too much *self-confidence".
> Do you like girls with with too much or normal self-confidence?
> Does too much of it turn you off?
> ...


I love a self-confident woman but your friend, by being ungrateful, has crossed the boundary from confident to arrogant.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

What your friend has is not self confidence. She has insecurities and that is her way of compensating for it.

That is self aggrandizing for attention.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Please, try to answer to my questions and not focus only on the example I gave.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> The threads I've seen around here so far [including my own] were about the lack of self-confidence.
> Now, I'm interested in men's opinion about the "*too much *self-confidence".
> Do you like girls with with too much or normal self-confidence?
> Does too much of it turn you off?
> ...


I am not sure if you want the answer in relation to your friend GF or just in general? I agree with the two posts above in regards to that.

In general I would say the only thing I find hard is low self-confidence which stops a women from being able to act normally and enjoy life. 

Too much is when intimacy and respect is exposed or abused some how.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I've always had a thing for shy girls. There's a fine line between arrogance and over self confidence and often they tend to overlap. Usually I've found shy girls to be a lot more humble (evidently) and much easier to be around. I don't like loud people in general.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

That's an interesting question. If you can be described as ****y, conceited, or reckless, then you have too much. If you can be described as capable, genuine, or perceptive then you have the right amount. 

You kind of answer your own question, though. If someone's personality is 'too' something they can be very annoying. Heck, you can even annoy people by being too nice.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

VermisciousKnid said:


> That's an interesting question. If you can be described as ****y, conceited, or reckless, then you have too much. If you can be described as capable, genuine, or perceptive then you have the right amount.
> 
> You kind of answer your own question, though. If someone's personality is 'too' something they can be very annoying. Heck, you can even annoy people by being too nice.


Filters, sheesh. C0cky, conceited, reckless.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Confidence, comfort in ones own skin, the willingness, desire, or ability to communicate effectively and openly is extremely attractive to me.

Doesn't mean that you can't be quiet and subdued. You don't have to broadcast it, but when it comes to expressing yourself, what you want, and what you don't want in your life and relationships, confidence is king ... or queen.

I find women who are upbeat, happy, competent, confident, and capable pretty much intoxicating.

The posers are very easy to spot.


----------

